# NecroBones 2007 display



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2007.html

I got most of my display up last night. I think it's looking pretty good!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job NB. I know a lot of detail goes unseen, but I really like the corpsed skellies that are dark in dimly lit. Very creepy and leave much to the imagination.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

NecroBones said:


> http://halloween.necrobones.com/2007.html
> 
> I got most of my display up last night. I think it's looking pretty good!


Pretty good my a$$, that looks great.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice! The lighting is great


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, love the stones!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice necrobones! Lighting looks fantastic.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

excellent use of small space!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of the stand out displays. I was looking foward to seeing this year's version. Great job as always!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice work
everything looks great this year


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I see the skelly returns to his place of honor on the balcony!

For having such a tiny space to work with, you really make excellent use of it. Looks great!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Great job! I love the scarecrow who's either consuming the skull or spitting it out! Nice concept on that one hehehehe.. Love how you have your lighting as well..


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You always do such great things with such a limited space. 

Excellent.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good as usual, very nice lighting!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Once again the bar has been raised.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! Glad you like it


----------

